# I live in Switzerland - can I get on a passaround?



## SomeRandomDude

So.... I'm new to all these wonderful knives. And reading the descriptions and looking at the pictures is one thing, but using them is another. The whole passaround concept is wonderful but I am guessing that most of you guys live in the states and shipping costs are reasonable.

So, my question is, how does this work, and does my location disqualify me?

Thanks!


----------



## M1k3

There's a Kippington knife currently doing a world tour. It's currently on it's way to America. Afterwards it'll be going to Europe. Check out the thread.


----------



## McMan

Speak German? There's a German knife forum as well that, as far as I understand, does pass arounds from time to time. Maybe some of the members active on that forum too could give you some more info?


----------



## bahamaroot

SomeRandomDude said:


> So....does my location disqualify me?


 In most cases yes...but there is the occasional European tour by some European members and knife makers you just have to keep watch for them.


----------



## P.Smash

McMan said:


> Speak German? There's a German knife forum as well that, as far as I understand, does pass arounds from time to time. Maybe some of the members active on that forum too could give you some more info?



That’s great info Chief. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ian

P.Smash said:


> That’s great info Chief. Thanks for sharing!



Give it a rest with antagonizing @McMan. You realize everyone can see all these comments, right? And that everyone's just thinking "ugh, when will he grow up..."? Try to introduce yourself to the forum in another way.


----------



## SomeRandomDude

Ah ok, thanks for the info. Actually I don't speak that much German, as I'm a (mostly) British ex pat. 

I'll keep an eye out!


----------



## Matus

You may be requested by local duty office to pay import fees/VAT, so check in advance. And the same problem will there be for the person from within the EU that will be receiving the knife from you.


----------



## Migraine

Matus said:


> You may be requested by local duty office to pay import fees/VAT, so check in advance. And the same problem will there be for the person from within the EU that will be receiving the knife from you.



Shouldn't be if no money is changing hands and it's not a permanent change in ownership right? Genuinely don't know how it works.


----------



## Matus

I have a first hand experience from a few years back when Ian Haburn made an international passaround. I was the one receiving the knife from US. Since German law does not recognize a passaround and requires proof of purchase (receipt), you can’t import something ‘for free’. Since it was the time when I was importing a lot (and always was kind and honest and thus payed a lot of taxes) - I explained the situation and they told me that Ian should produce a dummy bill of 20€ which they could book and thus I did not have to pay any fees. I would have never expected something like that at German (!!) customs, but maybe it shows that being honest and treating people kindly can go a long way.


----------

